# Limb Driver Pro V Rest



## mdrdlee

I just purchased a Limb Driver Pro V Rest. Pretty pricey. Very easy to set up. Destroyed two very expensive arrows. There is a collar that loads the spring that lifts the rest at full draw. This was not tight from the factory and after about 80 shots the rest did not fully rise into position. When the arrow was released at 50 yards it hit the bottom of the butt frame (made of steel) and the arrow went to arrow heaven. I found the problem and and fixed it and then about 350 shots later it did the same thing. Maybe I did not tighten the collar enough the first time. 
I love the V-Shaped arm. It picks up the arrow very nicely. The arrow cannot fall off the rest unless the bow is held upside down. A string pulls the rest down as the shot is released so it is plenty fast for my new Destroyer 340.
I will certainly be watching this collar from here out.


----------



## 5MilesBack

I had the same issue, and it wasn't the set screw loosening, it was the entire spring tension wheel loosening. My arrow wasn't raising all the way so I went to reset it and tighten the set screw, but the set screw was already tight. Had to loosen it, reset the spring tension, and after so many shots.......it had loosened again with the set screw still tight. Then one day the rest exploded on a shot when the spring tension wheel completely flew off. Never even found the wheel.


----------



## J-Daddy

I just put one on my Carbon Matrix yesterday, shot it in today...First through paper and then group tuned it out to 80yds....Worked great tonight, hopefully it holds up.


----------



## 5MilesBack

J-Daddy said:


> I just put one on my Carbon Matrix yesterday, shot it in today...First through paper and then group tuned it out to 80yds....Worked great tonight, hopefully it holds up.


Yep, one of the easiest setup and tuning rests I've seen........even easier than the regular LD. Had it BH tuned to 60 yards in about 10 shots after eye-balling the install. I just hope I got a lemon, because it really did shoot well. Mine made noise at the shot as well.


----------



## mdrdlee

Limbdriver follow-up;
I went scouting for elk this past weekend. It was hot as blazes and humidity was through the roof. I was able to shoot quite a bit in the middle of the day and I have had no further problems with this rest. The more I shoot with this release the more I really like it. My previous release is a AAE Cavalier and I really liked that release. I rarely had an arrow fall off at full draw, even when shooting at an animal during a hunt. Very reliable and if the Bowtech could have accepted the rest I would have stayed with it. The Limbdriver, since I re-tightened the spring housing collar, has performed very well. I am impressed how it picks up the arrow and centers it so smoothly and quietly. My son is looking at replacing the rest on his Hoyt Trykon.

I give this rest a thumbs-up!


----------



## mdrdlee

In the previous post I said "release" many times. I meant "rest" in each case.


----------



## THX1138

Any follow up on this rest?

Lou


----------



## Pete53

it seems like all brand new rest can have problems being loose ,so i now tighten all my rests before i put them on a bow.one thing about a limb driver rest they maybe the easiest rest to set up a bow and that i do like about them and for hunting they have always worked great for me even when its below zero.


----------



## plutoviola

I sure like mine. No problems at all - It just works great, and is very easy to tune, even while standing all alone in the woods on a muddy slope in sandals (long story).


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING

plutoviola said:


> I sure like mine. No problems at all - It just works great, and is very easy to tune, even while standing all alone in the woods on a muddy slope in sandals (long story).


Ok now you cant throw something like that out and not tell the rest of the story. Sounds like the kind of crap I end up in so please share.


----------



## Outsider

Anyone used the rest on Hoyt Contender Elite?


----------



## pniko

*Best drop away ever, with a rare issue.*

Absolutely love this drop away for speed shooting and its as accurate as it gets. My story is an interesting one. I shoot near 150-200 arrows through it twice a week. Have been doing this from Feb 24 2014- May 17 2014 to which my drop arm snapped in half. I use an Elite 35 at 60# draw and love it. Many look at my set up often and are amazed at the arrow flight and how silent it is. Changed to Norwegion Neon Fletching and even straighter arrow flight than blazers. So the rest arm snapped at the V and noticed horizontal metal lines on the back where it was not polished. The rest is cast made and I assumed it was aircraft grade aluminum. Well maybe yes, maybe no. In any case read they do resolve the issue if it happens. I can off load 6 arrows in a minute, which may or may not be impressive. It is possible with this rest and I rarely miss yellow with it and normally really close to the middle. I then had to barrow a whisker biscuit which caused a 2.5 foot drop form my site position and I can see the arrow fly even easier than before. So not happy till I get my new rest in providing they hope to fix the issue. If not I am making a carbon fiber version of the arm, and probably still will. Ill update when that happens as I am sure many are happy to see the possibility. My bow feels foreign with the whisker biscuit and my arrows are showing a noticeable arc at 20 yards. So when someone says the whisker biscuit does not affect the arrow, tell them they should pull the arrow slowly through one. You will feel the resistance.


----------



## Pete53

i just installed two limbdriver micro elite drop-a-way rests on my two summer bows one is for field shooting the other for 3-D,my bows are both hoyts with spiral x cams on them,the 3D bow shoots 300 fps at 65 lb.s ,the field bow is 48 lb.s shoots 260 fps,both rests have been flawless and very easy to set up.both rests are very accurate and for me shooting a hinge much easier to keep arrow on rest when drawing bow over a blade rest.price may be a little high but personally it functions so well its worth it,whats another $100.00 with a $1200.00 bow. and at 20 below zero i have harvested my biggest buck and i left my bow in tree over night so i know they still work well in any weather.


----------



## pniko

Well spoke with the shop and Vaipertrail is sending out a box to send the rest back. So this might likely turn into a several month process. Hopefully this does not turn into a lets analyze the crap out of the broken arm to come up with an excuse to not fix it. I don't think that will happen, but a back up plan is in motion if so. Hopefully more good new will follow.


----------



## Pete53

i think you will be surprise how fast this is taken care of.that vapor trail company has always done a great job with warranty for me. i really do like those limb driver rests too.


----------



## pniko

*New vapor trail limb driver replacement in now in.*

So a follow up on my Limb Driver. It finally came in and it is not as wide as the previous one and also redesigned arm drop bumper and instead of a pull through cable tuner, it is now wraps around a screw. Overall really happy with it and once the tuning is all done. It is way better than the whisker biscuit as my 2 foot drop is not gone. Also my arrow groups are on top of each other once again. I have some cable slide bar tuning, but I am very happy to have it back. I can post pics up later if you guys want.


----------



## pniko

Be kind of cool to here the long story about the muddy slope there. There is an additional note to the replacement. Seems I am getting a smack sound some where on the bow. I am actually thinking my bow needs to be tuned a little after moving the cable slide bar. If you here this after getting the new version its something to look into.


----------



## pniko

Turns out there were many places that needed tightening on the bow. The smack sound was a collaboration of loose screws. Used some blue lock tight on the cam screws, sight mount screws, and other screws that do not need to be touched hardly ever. After this the bow actually is quieter and feels like it has more power strangely. This probably is just me on the new feel, but the sound issues are gone now.


----------

